# Emro 23J Swiss Made Help



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello.

I have aquired an old EMRO 23j hand wound without the stem and crown.

could anyone tell me how I go about ascertaining what replacement to use.

I have a load of stems bought as a mixed lot and have matched up some to fit others in the past, But that was with a pattern to work from(snapped stems).

this time I have nothing to work from









The movement has no markings other than "Swiss 23 jewels". and "KO"stamped opposite.

Thank you EDD.

Mods,

If this needs to be moved .'Im sorry'


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Post the movement's dimension, a photo of the movement, and a photo of the dial.


----------

